
Steve Jobs’s Worst Design Decisions?  - jamesbritt
http://blogs.wsj.com/ideas-market/2011/08/29/steve-jobss-worst-design-decisions/
======
gallerytungsten
I always found it highly annoying that you had to almost completely
disassemble the Power Mac 7100 (and related models) in order to add RAM.

------
app
1) G4 Cube.

2) Using a MO drive on the first NeXT box.

